# How do you select size of a recurve bow.



## Viper1

Sleepy -

It's based on draw length, so you'll need to figure that out on a recurve first.

The specs are in the old Hoyt recurve manuals (I'd assume the new ones as well) and other places, they should be downloadable. You will find some varying opinions on limb and riser combinations toi get a specific length though.

Viper1 out.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Sleepyarcher said:


> Hello, I was wondering if there is literature out there on how to pick the size riser and limb length. Or if you can tell me. Is it by draw length, height of person, ect? Thanks.


Hello Sleepyarcher:

Since you are asking this in the FITA section,
I have to assume you mean a take down, 3 piece recurve bow.

Risers,
used to be available in only 2 sizes...

a) 23-inch riser

or

b) 25-inch riser.


Limbs are available in 3 sizes:

a) short

b) medium

c) long.


Let's assume we are talking the 25-inch riser.

25-inch riser plus "shorts" will give you a recurve bow length = 66-inches

25-inch riser plus "mediums" will give you a recurve bow length = 68-inches

25-inch riser plus "longs" will give you a recurve bow length = 70-inches



If we are talking the 23-inch riser, then...

23-inch riser plus "shorts" will give you a recurve bow length = 64-inches

23-inch riser plus "mediums" will give you a recurve bow length = 66-inches

23-inch riser plus "longs" will give you a recurve bow length = 68-inches


Some italian risers (as in very beautifully made and very expensive)
are available in the 27-inch riser size,
and
the new Hoyt GMX riser is also available in the 27-inch riser size.



So,
back to recurve draw length.


I have a 30-inch recurve draw length,
and I like to shoot my Hoyt Gold Medalist (25-inch riser)
with medium length limbs,
which equates to a 68-inch bow size.

I shoot split finger (index finger above, and middle/ring fingers below)
with a cavalier elite finger tab.

At 30-inches of draw length,
some might prefer the 70-inch bow,
and a few are ok with the 68-inch bow.


----------



## Warbow

EDIT: Doh! N&B beat me to it.

People pick their riser/limb length combinations based on smooth draw (longer limbs) or efficiency (supposedly shorter limbs) and pick a compromise that works for them.

Not surprisingly, the medium 25" riser with medium limbs, creating a 68" bow, seems to be the most common choice for medium people. What you'll want will vary not only on your draw length but personal preference.

Coach Ruth Rowe's recommendation's are pretty typical

AMO Draw Length:

Under 26" : 64" bow
26-28": 66"
28-30": 68"
30"+: 70"

23" riser + Short Limbs = 64"
23" riser + Med Limbs = 66"
23" riser + Long Limbs = 68"

25" riser + Short Limbs = 66"
25" riser + Med Limbs = 68"
25" riser + Long Limbs = 70"

For 66" and 68" a long riser with short or medium limbs respectively is supposed to give better efficiency, but at the expense of a smoother draw.

Hoyt stopped including bow length recommendations in their recurve manuals in 2004. Perhaps to keep people from running back to their dealer and saying "What the heck did you sell me! It's the wrong length!" Or, perhaps the FITA recurve recommendations were confusing Hunting recurve buyers?

The 2003 Hoyt manual states the following :



> The recommended bow lengths are usually determined by your
> draw length. The following chart suggests the best match for
> draw length to bow length.
> Draw Length Bow Length
> up to 27" 64"
> 24 - 29" 66"
> 27" - 31" 68"
> 29" and up 70"


http://www.hoyt.com/assets/downloads/manuals/2003_Recurve_Manual.pdf


----------



## [email protected]

Don't forget a lot of companies now offer the 27" option.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1

[email protected] said:


> Don't forget a lot of companies now offer the 27" option.


like the best one out there. win and win lol. a longer riser shorter limbs will be faster and crisper than a short riser and longer limbs


----------



## Sleepyarcher

i have a 26.5 for compound bow so what would you suggest? Would I go with a small riser and medium limbs or small limbs? I started out with medium limbs and medium riser and went to small limbs with the medium riser but it still doesn't feel right.


----------



## Viper1

Sleepy -

Suggest you find out what your draw length is on a recurve. 

You'll need to know how to anchor with fingers (several options), then add an inch or as your draw length will increase as your form develops with a recurve. 

(If you can get a tab and figure out how you want to anchor, you should be able to draw your compound to anchor and take a guess from that.)

Viper1 out.


----------



## Warbow

Viper1 said:


> Sleepy -
> 
> Suggest you find out what your draw length is on a recurve.
> 
> You'll need to know how to anchor with fingers (several options), then add an inch or as your draw length will increase as your form develops with a recurve.
> 
> (If you can get a tab and figure out how you want to anchor, you should be able to draw your compound to anchor and take a guess from that.)
> 
> Viper1 out.


...and not only will the OP need to measure their Recurve draw lengthe, they need to measure their draw length by _industry standards_ so we are talking apples and apples. The draw lengths mentioned are industry standard AMO draw lengths. 
AMO draw length is measured from the string at the nock to the throat of the bow grip plus 1 3/4”. Which makes for the industry standard by which draw lengths are measured.


----------



## Sleepyarcher

So which are the most used anchor points? I have seen to the chin and to the side of the chin. What else is there? I have been drawing to my chin and I think with my short draw I wasnt getting anything out of the bow.


----------



## TheShadowEnigma

That depends on what you are doing. If you are talking Olympic Recurve, most people start drawing to the corner of their mouth, but then ultimately go for under the chin. If you are going traditional, than you'd have to wait for a trad guy to say something. haha.


----------



## Warbow

Sleepyarcher said:


> So which are the most used anchor points? I have seen to the chin and to the side of the chin. What else is there? I have been drawing to my chin and I think with my short draw I wasnt getting anything out of the bow.


The under the chin anchor that brought the string in contact with the tip of the nose, the lips and the center front of the chin is/was a classic olympic anchor. But not everybody's face is built the same and it can make some people short draw, not letting their drawing arm get back around enough. Anchoring under the chin with the string touching the side of the chin, the lips and the nose is now, I think, the more common anchor for Oly Recurve.


----------



## Sleepyarcher

Thank you that is what I was looking for. I think that is the problem I am/was having shooting oly recurve. If I anchored under the chin I felt that I wasnt getting a draw far enough. that is why I primarily went to the short limbs. I am planning on going up to the shop today or tomorrow and am going to have one of the shop guys measure me correctly. but I am thinking that with the info posted I will need to go to a short riser. Im just a guy with short arms I guess.


----------



## Warbow

Sleepyarcher said:


> Im just a guy with short arms I guess.


Draw length can be an odd thing. My archery buddy is taller than me but his wing span is much shorter. Combine that with a hunting style bent arm bow arm and a corner of the mouth anchor and you get a really short draw length. Something like 24 or 25, I for get exactly.

I believe this is Limbwalker from a few years ago (his form may have changed since then). But the exact position of anchor varies from archery to archer.


----------



## Sleepyarcher

Awesome THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## Don_Parsons

My friend helped me with the draw length test, and we both found out that we don't have the draw length we thought we had. Of course there is the +/- in our calculations. 

Bow Brace height at 8 1/4"
Arm length draw 18 1/2" (Pull)
Total = 26 3/4" +/-
Most likely 27" over all. 

Thanks for this thread all,,, it has the info that alines with what's out there in the WWW search engine. 

Don


----------

